# Scheibe hinten?



## Tr!al-Renegade (19. Dezember 2004)

Ich wollt ma fragen macht das Sinn hinten sich ne Scheibe dran zu machen? Zumal alle hierr HS33 hinten fahren (die meisten)! Welche Vor- und Nachteile hat den sonne Scheibe hinten? Man siehts ja meistens bei Profis, das sie hinten scheibe fahren.

Gruß René


----------



## tommytrialer (19. Dezember 2004)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=121191&highlight=scheibenbremse+hinten

also ich kenne kaum profis die im trial hinten scheibe fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (19. Dezember 2004)

bei "precut_deinterlace.wmv" fährt bei 52 min ein typ nen 20" mit hinten scheibe,

Mike Bentham fährt an seinem brisa glaub ich auch ne scheibe..

Ich bin neulich mit nem chase mit scheibe hinten rumgehüpft, hat sich ganz anders angefühlt, muss man sich halt dran gewöhnen.

Vorteil: musst kein bitumen oder bremsspray mehr nehmen / flexen

Nachteil: ein krummer sidehop und die scheibe ist krumm..


----------



## Levelboss (19. Dezember 2004)

*Vorteile:*

bessere Dosierbarkeit als Felgenbremsen
nicht so laut wie Felgenbremsen  
anflexen usw. nicht nötig
es ist nicht schlimm, wenn das Laufrad krumm und schief ist


*Nachteile:*

schwerer als Felgenbremsen. Nicht die Bremse allein, aber schwerere Naben, der Rahmen muss stabiler und somit schwerer sein....
in extremen Situationen kann es passieren, dass die Bremse durchrutscht
um eine vernünftige Bremsleistung zu erhalten, sollte die Bremsscheibe mindestens 200mm groß sein, dadurch ist die Belastung für den Rahmen extrem hoch
es gibt oder gab nur wenige (zwei) Rahmen, die sich bewährt haben (Brisa und Megamo)
man muss bei Sidehops aufpassen, dass man nicht auf der Bremsscheibe landet
ich hatte Probleme damit, dass sich die Schrauben, die die Bremsscheibe and der Nabe fixieren, ständig lockern, trotz Schraubensicherung und Gewalt  
die meisten Bremsen sind dafür gedacht, das Rad aus einer Vorwärtsbewegung abzubremsen. Beim Trialen werden sie aber auch in die andere Richtung beansprucht, dadurch entwickeln die Beläge in der Bremszange Spiel und wackeln. In der Bremszange bewegen sie sich zwar vielleicht nur einen halben Millimeter, aber das Rad dreht sich dadurch ein ganzes Stückchen und das nervt gewaltig, besonders wenn man auf dem Hinterrad springt.




			
				Tr!al-Renegade schrieb:
			
		

> Man siehts ja meistens bei Profis, das sie hinten scheibe fahren.



Wo hast Du das denn gesehen?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (19. Dezember 2004)

ich wollt nur mal sagen ,dass es außerdem passieren kann ,dass dir die komplette scheibenbremsaufnahme abbricht ,wenn du mit dem teil nen backwheelhop nach hinten machst(ist nem kumpel von mir mal passiert als der noch mit seiner dirtkarre getrialt ist).weiß selbst nicht warum,ist halt einfach so(könnt mir nur vorstellen ,dass dabei verdammt hohe kräfte auf die aufnahme wirken)


----------



## Tr!al-Renegade (19. Dezember 2004)

immer diese Leute die sagen: "Das hatten wir schon 10.000.000 mal!" , ja das stimmt. Aber wenn das nicht so wäre würde das Forum ja bald keine Themen mehr haben , weil alles schon mal besprochen wurde!

Gruß René


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (19. Dezember 2004)

irgendjemand hatte doch mal so ein fääääättes bild von seinem bike, wo so eine riesen geile scheibe hinten dran war. ich glaube das war vom levelboss seinem ex-bike, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. kannste das bild mal bitte nochmal reinmachen, damit man sieht, wie das ungefähr sein muss??

Jan


----------



## Levelboss (19. Dezember 2004)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> irgendjemand hatte doch mal so ein fääääättes bild von seinem bike, wo so eine riesen geile scheibe hinten dran war. ich glaube das war vom levelboss seinem ex-bike, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. kannste das bild mal bitte nochmal reinmachen, damit man sieht, wie das ungefähr sein muss??
> 
> Jan



Meinst Du das hier?

Mein Ex-Ex-Rahmen:


----------



## Tr!al-Renegade (19. Dezember 2004)

was'n das für'n Rahmen und Scheibe?


----------



## Levelboss (19. Dezember 2004)

Megamo Equip Pro Rahmen mit 205mm Aluscheibe, ebenfalls aus dem Hause Megamo.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (19. Dezember 2004)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du das hier?
> 
> Mein Ex-Ex-Rahmen:



jaa, genau das monster. ich finde, das sieht fääääätt aus.  

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (19. Dezember 2004)

Das Setup, welches auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, funktioniert sehr gut und bedarf keinem Tuning (große Scheiben etc.) oder jeglichem Wartungsaufwand.


----------



## isah (19. Dezember 2004)

was das für ein bike?


----------



## Levelboss (20. Dezember 2004)

Fabi schrieb:
			
		

> Das Setup, welches auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, funktioniert sehr gut und bedarf keinem Tuning (große Scheiben etc.) oder jeglichem Wartungsaufwand.



Das Problem ist nur, dass die Bremsbeläge bei der Grimeca wie wild rumwackeln.
Rutscht die Bremse wirklich nie durch?



> was das für ein bike?



Das ist ein Echo Urban.


----------



## Tr!al-Renegade (20. Dezember 2004)

Ist das die Grimeca 12? oder die große? Aber schon cool mit ner Downhill Bremse hinten


----------



## Fabi (20. Dezember 2004)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist nur, dass die Bremsbeläge bei der Grimeca wie wild rumwackeln.
> Rutscht die Bremse wirklich nie durch?



Die Beläge wackeln eigentlich gar nicht. Jedenfalls nicht, dass es bemerkbar oder störend wäre. 
Nach vorn rutscht die Bremse niemals durch.


----------



## Jens L. (20. Dezember 2004)

Was sehe ich da. Mein Team-Urban mit Grimeca System 12 Bremse.

Fabi, die Bremse rutscht auch nicht nach hinten durch. Da klappert und quietscht auch nichts. Eine große Aluscheibe brauch ich nicht, die Bremse hat auch so ordentlich Power, obwohl ich schon seit über 2 Jahren mit den Standardbelegen fahre, die ich noch nie gewechselt habe. Ist die Scheibe einmal krumm, wird diese mit einer Zange wieder gerade gebogen. Der Rahmen hält ca. 6-10 Monate, dann beginnt er an der Kettenstrebe, und der Strebe die zum Sattel führt, einzureißen. Ich habe bis jetzt 2 Echo-Rahmen durch die Scheibenbremse geschrottet und ein paar Noname-Rahmen. Aber was solls, beim Flexen ist auch irgendwann die Felge hinüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (20. Dezember 2004)

na dann mach dich mal auf die suche nach nem neuen rahmenhersteller...echo baut keine scheibenbremsaufnahme mehr...


----------



## Fabi (21. Dezember 2004)

Der Jan hat noch genügend Urban-Rahmen auf Lager.
Außerdem gibt es noch viele andere Hersteller, die Trialrahmen mit Scheibenbremsaufnahmen anbieten.


----------



## konrad (21. Dezember 2004)

ja,aber einen rahmen nach dem anderen zu schrotten is doch auch nich die lösung.... 
und irgendwann is die garantie auch abgelaufen-oder bezahlt er jeden 3. rahmen neu?


----------



## Reini (21. Dezember 2004)

Mal abgesehen davon das die Megamoscheibe ein Kunstruktiverschwach sinn ist....
Es reicht locker eine 160er Scheibe bei einer Louise (hatte ein Freund ~80kg)
Orange hat auch eine sehr stabile Scheibenaufnahme...

Und ich bin derzeit bzw noch immer auf der Suche nach einem Hebel und dann kommt hinten eine Louise mit 180er drauf.... (hab ja auch ~ 0,1t)

mfg
Reini


----------



## Fabi (21. Dezember 2004)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> ja,aber einen rahmen nach dem anderen zu schrotten is doch auch nich die lösung....
> und irgendwann is die garantie auch abgelaufen-oder bezahlt er jeden 3. rahmen neu?



Der freundliche Jan nimmt den zweiten zerstörten Rahmen in Zahlung und verkauft den dritten günstiger mit neuer Garantie.


----------



## Levelboss (21. Dezember 2004)

Reini schrieb:
			
		

> Mal abgesehen davon das die Megamoscheibe ein Kunstruktiverschwach sinn ist....
> Es reicht locker eine 160er Scheibe bei einer Louise (hatte ein Freund ~80kg)
> Orange hat auch eine sehr stabile Scheibenaufnahme...
> 
> ...



Eine 160er Scheibe reicht auf keinen Fall fürs Hinterrad. 
Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du von einer Hinterradbremse erwartest, aber ich möchte gerne eine Bremse, die das Rad in jeder Situation zuverlässig blockiert und das kann eine 160mm Bremsscheibe meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## matthias,wandel (21. Dezember 2004)

Reini schrieb:
			
		

> Mal abgesehen davon das die Megamoscheibe ein Kunstruktiverschwach sinn ist....


sorry, aber du redest unfug!(nimm das nicht so ernst)
ganz im gegenteil. durch die größere scheibe hast du zum achsmittelpunkt ein langen kraftarm, was wiederum zum kontrollierten ausbrechen, also bremsen, weniger kraft benötigt als bei einer kleinen scheibe! wenn jens.L eine 2 kolben bremse nehmen würde, wäre die bremsleistung gemessen am umlaufweg nicht so gut als bei dem megamo! deshalb kannst du ja auch am megamo eine 2 kolbendisc fahren und hast dennoch gute bremsleistung UND weniger bremskraft auf den rahmen bzw. kettenstrebe.


----------



## Levelboss (21. Dezember 2004)

matthias schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, aber du redest unfug!(nimm das nicht so ernst)
> ganz im gegenteil. durch die größere scheibe hast du zum achsmittelpunkt ein langen kraftarm, was wiederum zum kontrollierten ausbrechen, also bremsen, weniger kraft benötigt als bei einer kleinen scheibe! wenn jens.L eine 2 kolben bremse nehmen würde, wäre die bremsleistung gemessen am umlaufweg nicht so gut als bei dem megamo! deshalb kannst du ja auch am megamo eine 2 kolbendisc fahren und hast dennoch gute bremsleistung UND weniger bremskraft auf den rahmen bzw. kettenstrebe.



Was hat denn jetzt plötzlich die Kolbenanzahl damit zu tun?


----------



## matthias,wandel (21. Dezember 2004)

mehr bremsfläche-->reibung-->effektiver verteillte Haftkraft


----------



## Reini (22. Dezember 2004)

Das mit dem längerem Arm ist mir...

Mir gings darum das die Arme/Stege schlecht gebaut sind... und die Belast schlecht gewählt wurden...siehe Stege bei Magura/Hope Scheiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (22. Dezember 2004)

Reini schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem längerem Arm ist mir...
> 
> Mir gings darum das die Arme/Stege schlecht gebaut sind... und die Belast schlecht gewählt wurden...siehe Stege bei Magura/Hope Scheiben



Es hält aber trotzdem.


----------



## Jens L. (22. Dezember 2004)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Eine 160er Scheibe reicht auf keinen Fall fürs Hinterrad.
> Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du von einer Hinterradbremse erwartest, aber ich möchte gerne eine Bremse, die das Rad in jeder Situation zuverlässig blockiert und das kann eine 160mm Bremsscheibe meiner Meinung nach nicht.



Schau dir mal die Größe und das Gewicht einer Magura-Scheibenbremse und einer Grimeca System 12 an, dann weißt du, warum eine Magura nur mit Riesenscheibe funktioniert Lustigerweise kenne ich klappernde und wackelnde Beläge nur von Fabi's HS-33, bei Scheibenbremsen hab ich das noch nie gesehen.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (6. Februar 2005)

matthias schrieb:
			
		

> mehr bremsfläche-->reibung-->effektiver verteillte Haftkraft




son mist den du da erzählst. mehr kolben können höchstens die dosierbarkeit erhöhen, weil man zuerst die schwachen grossen kolben und dann die starken kleinen kolben drücken kann.

hayes wird sehr viel im downhill gefahren, das ist nur eine 2kolben bremse. louise FR bremst von der bremskraft her fast wie ne gustav, hat aber 2 kolben weniger.
die 6 kolbenbremse von hope bremst gar nicht stärker als die 4 kolbenbremse.

sorry leuts, normalerweise rede ich den trialern nicht drein, aber sowas kann man nicht unangefochten im raum stehen lassen...


----------



## Mac Gyver (6. Februar 2005)

Ähhhhhhhmmm.....wenn ich jetz in der Schule richtig aufgepasst hab, ist ne Scheibe hinten großer Schwachsinn...denn an der Felge ist ja wohl noch der gröstmöglichste Hebel zur Achse, und bei soner Scheibe seh ich keinen Vorteil ausser dass die vielleicht n kleines bisschen mehr Dosierbarkeit verspricht(wenn man nen gutes gefühl in den Fingern hat kann man aber auch mit ner hammerstrammen felgenbremse gut dosieren) Und eigentlich muss ich nur den HR blockieren können, ich brauchte noch nie dosierbarkeit am Hinterrad


----------



## Bike Lane (6. Februar 2005)

ne gustav m hat soweit ich weiß auch nur zwei kolben, deswegen hat sie ja eine schwimmsattelkonstruktion. ist ja auch egal, weil magura ist einfach schei.ße.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (6. Februar 2005)

ich kann mir auch beim besten willen nicht vorstellen das ne scheibe ,sei es von mir aus auch ne gustav M so zupackt wie meine angeflexten und geteerten felgen im zusammenspiel mit den zoo-belägen,glaub ich einfach nicht, da könn mir jetzt auch wieder ein paar thoretiker sonstwas erzählen,ich bin die gustav m (nur als beispiel für ne gute bremse) selbst schonma probegefahren und die bremsleistung kann man nicht mit der ebengennaten kombi vergleichen bzw. im ansatz mithalten und dann noch für's hinterrad,welchen vorteil kann man sich dadurch versprechen/erhoffen....

...außerdem möcht ich persöhnlich das geräusch nicht missen wie meine felge grad zoo-beläge runterraspelt   .....


----------



## ecols (6. Februar 2005)

der punkt ist doch, dass natürlich ne große scheibe besser wär wegen dem hebel (deshalb is die felgenbremse auch so gut)..
problem is dass du ne felge materialmäßig nicht so hart machen kannst wie ne scheibe, weil sie dann tierisch schwer wär.. (deshalb gibts ja auch keramik beschichtete felgen)
durch das härtere material kannst du die bremsklötze härter machen damit hast du schneller diesen minimalen metallabrieb auf dem belag der dann erst die bremswirkung bringt.. vorteil => spitzen leistung, kaum verschleiß und der "bremskörper" is weiter von der schmutzquelle boden/reifen entfernt..


----------



## Rome (7. Februar 2005)

Fahre einen Dualrahmen und benutze hinten auch ne alte XT Scheibe mit 160er Rotor.Die power ist für city und DS immer genug gewesen, beim Trialen reichts manchmal nicht ganz. Die Erfahrung dass sich durch die Belastungen in beide Richtingen die Gewinde der Schrauben in der Nabe eindrücken und dann die Gewinde in A***  gehen musste ich auch schon machen.
Wenn man vorwiegend Trial fährt ist die HS33 sicher das Beste.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (7. Februar 2005)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> ne gustav m hat soweit ich weiß auch nur zwei kolben, deswegen hat sie ja eine schwimmsattelkonstruktion. ist ja auch egal, weil magura ist einfach schei.ße.



sag doch sowas nich, uns würde es doch alle ohne magura wahrscheinlich gar nicht geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Code56 (7. Februar 2005)

Fahre seit 9 Mt ein Megamo mit zwei Scheiben, bin 100 Kg, keine probleme
mit Bremspower


----------



## $toRm (8. Februar 2005)

ich geb jetzt auch noch ma mein senf dazu: irgendwer hat gesagt dass erst die großen schwachen, und dann die kleinen starken kolben packen. also eigentlich sind die großen kolben die starken und die kleinen schwach, die packen auch zuerst wegen dosierbarkeit. 

es kann auch gut sein dass hs33 mit bitume und teer und angeflext und alles besser packen als ne gustl mit großen scheiben, aber falls du sowas im DH fahren würdest, (fallst du überhaupt gute felgen findest dafür) könntest du zugucken wie die sich abraspeln; die wären nach spätestens einer abfahrt wech glaubs mir  

ich fahr im moment noch grimeca sys. 12 hinten und 12.1 vorne(180er scheibe), will die aber verkaufen und mir hs33 holen wegen scheibe verbiegen und so, aber da weiss ich nich ob und wie ich die mit 24" an ne mxcomp mit 26 cantisockeln dranbauen kann  

die trialer haben doch im allgemeinen viel erfahrung mit hs33 --> 
falls einer von euch die vorne fährt undn 24" VR zuhause hat und derjenige mal gucken könnte, ob man die irgendwie so anbaun kann dass man damit 24" fahrn kann (ich kann die cantisockel rausschrauben, also könnte ein adapter direkt in der gabel befestigt werden und müsste nich an den sockeln sitzen),
wäre das wahnsinnig nett  
oder irgendwelche ideen wie das gehen könnte sind natürlich auch cool  
(sry dass dat so lang is


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (9. Februar 2005)

$toRm schrieb:
			
		

> aber falls du sowas im DH fahren würdest, (fallst du überhaupt gute felgen findest dafür) könntest du zugucken wie die sich abraspeln; die wären nach spätestens einer abfahrt wech glaubs mir



ich glaub hier in dem forum interessiert es keinen ob die im *dh* was taugt oder nicht,sondern im *trial* und da ist sie unschlagbar ,ma davon abgesehen das die neuen siffen wie blöde...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (9. Februar 2005)

lol ihr habt alle probleme
Ich komm mit ner Vbrake (etwas angeflext, echo beläge) sehr gut zurecht.
Kommt noch besser als ne hs33.
Nur im Nassen könnte ich einpacken


----------



## Rome (14. Februar 2005)

Ich fahr ja noch mit meinem DS-Bike und hab hinten ne disc. Meist reicht die ja aber jetzt hab ich mir trotzdem mal die 203mm Scheibe reingebaut und warte auf besser Wetter zum Testen. Glaube aber dass die alte 4Kolben XT(vgl Grimeca) mit der Scheibe schon recht ordentlich anpackt.

Wie kann man denn Scheibenbremsen tunen?
Das is doch eigentlich die entscheidende Frage wenn man die Teile im Trial einsetzen möchte.

PS: Der Tibo Marriaux fährt in nem Vid auch hinten ne grosse disc.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (15. Februar 2005)

Größere Scheibe dran, das ist die einzige sinnvolle Tuningmaßnahme. Ich fahr jetzt ne Louise vorne mit 190mm Scheibe und das gefällt mir sehr gut. Zieht immer gut, auch bei Nässe und ist schön dosierbar. Aber für hinten würde ich die net nehmen, weil es schon mal vorkommt das die vorne net richtig dicht macht. Anscheinend wenn die Scheibe bissi dreckig ist oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (15. Februar 2005)

Rome schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man denn Scheibenbremsen tunen?
> Das is doch eigentlich die entscheidende Frage wenn man die Teile im Trial einsetzen möchte.



Teer, Monty-Spray, anflexen


----------



## alex_de_luxe (15. Februar 2005)

hmmm, teer auf die scheibe? scheibe anflexen?


----------

